# Behind the clinkers 3/9



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Wind was crazy, but I dared it anyways........ :-/

I put in at Beacon 42 at 8:30 and tried to run across..... Yeah not happening.....

Decided to hit behind the clinkers. I fished from Haulover past b. 42. Fish were everywhere. All were laying in the sandy areas (where it was deeper)

First fish 27 1/4"









Second fish 30 3/4" also 5 spots.









Both fish were caught on exudes

Thats it, short and sweet......


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish in tough conditions. You da man.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice fish. Way to git r' done.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah buddy, thats the way to get at it. Nice fish too.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

good job garry.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice fish. I been finding the rats lately...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, I got a stupid question. Why are they called clinkers?

From wikipedia

Clinker (boat building), construction method for wooden boats 
Clinker (waste), waste from industrial processes 
Clinker (cement), a kilned then quenched cement product 
Clinker brick, rough dark coloured bricks


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Nice fish!! WTG


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Hey, I got a stupid question. Why are they called clinkers?
> 
> From wikipedia
> 
> ...



Clinker (waste), waste from industrial processes...... Spoil islands from the chanel dredgeing. They've been called clinkers as long as I can remember.


----------

